# Can Two Species of tree frog live together



## Abi_Titch (Apr 1, 2009)

Red Eyed Tree frog and maroon eyed treefrog can they live happily together or not?


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

i don't know that but i know that a wights and a green can


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

From what I've read it isn't advised to mix any species.


----------



## ninjastyle (May 29, 2009)

the shop i bought my american green tree frog from had american green tree frogs whites frogs, anole lizards and a rough green snake in a communal viv.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ninjastyle said:


> the shop i bought my american green tree frog from had american green tree frogs whites frogs, anole lizards and a rough green snake in a communal viv.


wow thats one hell of a mix!!!! 

i would not recommend this, everyone to his/her own tho. this is a massive subject, some for & some against. you must have the right conditions & all must require the same care & needs. i really dont think red eyes would be great for this because they take some time to settle in their homes anyway. 
also must be around the same size cos you no what frogs are like when they get the munches!!! 

personally i wouldnt go on what the pet shop had in their vivs, i have been to loads of pet shops & some really bad ones it depends on their knowledge. also i think many pet shops combine species due to lack of space & them only being together for a short time! 

good luck!


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

ninjastyle said:


> the shop i bought my american green tree frog from had american green tree frogs whites frogs, anole lizards and a rough green snake in a communal viv.


is that the guy in harrogate with all the dwa snakes ?
if so i saw the enclosure in the making but havent seen it finished.
he never said it was going to be a mix like that though !


----------



## ninjastyle (May 29, 2009)

salad dodger said:


> is that the guy in harrogate with all the dwa snakes ?
> if so i saw the enclosure in the making but havent seen it finished.
> he never said it was going to be a mix like that though !


no this was a shop in york. its really good. well worth checking out. they have a good night section too.


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*



Abi_Titch said:


> Red Eyed Tree frog and maroon eyed treefrog can they live happily together or not?


 Hi Ive kept the Hyla tree frogs with anoles successfully and have just set up a big tank to do it again and wondering whether to add a rough snake.You have to keep them very clean


----------

